# Foley-Belsaw small engine course



## Countrybumpkin (May 12, 2002)

Has anyone taken this course? Is it worth it? i've got a lot of small engines laying around, and can do the simple things, but would like to be able to troubleshoot the bigger things! I've sent for the info, and they seem to be pretty in-depth, but was looking for someone who has actually done the course before i jump in!


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

I have not, but I have bought their sharpening equipment. It is way over priced, and under quality. They offer a school for sharpening too. It is close to $1000. Im guessing it is way over priced too. 

Im sure you will get some decent info from their school, but I would be more inclined to take a course at your local college, or technical school.

Foley-bellsaw is just to high priced for the stuff I have seen from them.


----------



## Jim S. (Apr 22, 2004)

Take the homesteader's way out. Go to your local library, clean out the books on small engine repair, and the books on how gas engines work, pile them on the desk, plunk down your card, AND LEARN FOR FREE!

That's how I did it.

Then find a good general service manual for small engines and buy it to keep in your shop. There are many good ones with troubleshooting charts and everything.

Last, grab one of tour small engines that needs a rebuild, tear it down and rebuild it. Use the general book or a book specific to it.

You'll get the hang of 'em.


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

Yes, I took their Small Engines course as well as the advanced course and several additional courses that they offered. I found it all very interesting. I started taking the course just prior to Y2K when the world was supposed to melt down. Was planning on using the info. if I needed a job if something happened which it never did. Their course is much better and costs less than similar courses offered by other schools out there.

I have also purchased a few things from their supply catalog. Some have been slightly over priced and some have been a great deal -- you have to shop around just like in everything else.

Having it all broken down into logical lessons seemed to be easier than trying to learn from a collection of books. Also, the comparisons of various types of small engines helps where they show the same thing on several manufacturers engines together. Most of the books are specialized into one particular manufacturers engine.

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## Countrybumpkin (May 12, 2002)

Morrowsmowers-I sent you a PM!


----------



## Sand Flat Bob (Feb 1, 2007)

Countrybumpkin said:


> Has anyone taken this course? Is it worth it? i've got a lot of small engines laying around, and can do the simple things, but would like to be able to troubleshoot the bigger things! I've sent for the info, and they seem to be pretty in-depth, but was looking for someone who has actually done the course before i jump in!


Here the local junior college has some non-credit courses such as welding, body work, small engines and air conditioning, just to name a few. Much cheaper and is always better to have a live person to answer your questions. They are under their adult education program. I would highly recommend going that route if possible. I have taken mail order courses and would do it only if there was no other way.

Bob


----------



## Daryll in NW FLA (May 10, 2002)

Took the course a few years ago--waste of time and money. More information and trouble shooting guide- in the Haynes Small Engine Repair Techbook for $19.95. Save your money and buy some hand tools and a cheap small engine and a couple of small engine repair manuals- take the engine apart and put it back together a few times and you will be far ahead of anything you can learn from the Foley-Belsaw small engine course. Daryll in N W FLA


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Small-Engine-Re...7QQihZ003QQcategoryZ42229QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

10 hrs left on the auciton at the time I posted this. probly save you some big money.


----------



## Countrybumpkin (May 12, 2002)

Thanks farminghandyman-I just bid on it! Glad i asked here first before doing the course!


----------



## KCM (Sep 26, 2005)

farminghandyman said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Small-Engine-Re...7QQihZ003QQcategoryZ42229QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 10 hrs left on the auciton at the time I posted this. probly save you some big money.


CAUTION: Allow me to suggest that you NOT bid again until the final minute. Determine what you are willing to spend and then wait until the last minute to submit that bid.
Otherwise, you are only driving the price up, and in a sense, actually bidding against yourself.


----------

